# Good study prep for NREMT?



## MsThomas94 (Mar 2, 2017)

What is the best study material for NREMT? I've been out of school since may so I need to refresh.


----------



## MMohler (Mar 2, 2017)

Apps, book, anything you can. Take the test before may I think your cert from your class only lasts a year before you have to take another course. Use the search bar too. Plenty of NREMT threads on here.


----------



## revolvemt (Mar 3, 2017)

i used an emt quiz/study website (emtprep) and there's a 7 or 8 part video series on youtube (username randyemt100) that I found extremely helpful. My advice, watch the videos and try and answer each question, then listen to the explanation of each question and answer. The videos were very helpful for teaching me how to break down the question and the possible answers, very useful on the exam as long as you know your stuff to be able to apply.

Outside of that, reread your text books and make sure you know your physiology, cardio and resp sections and extremely important (all sections obviously are, personally i spent the most time studying those sections), the order in which you evaluate a pt for medical and trauma. Know that forward and backwards. I took my test 2 weeks ago, either you will have closer to 70 and either feel confident and pass, or not feel confident and fail. If you kinda sorta know what you're doing you'll likely get more and more questions. Remember there's 7 competencies and you must pass all 7.


----------



## EmergencyMedicalSike (Mar 8, 2017)

ebony said:


> What is the best study material for NREMT? I've been out of school since may so I need to refresh.


JB Learning. I'd say this is one of the best test preps out there.


----------



## Bassmaster (Mar 14, 2017)

The book EMT Crash Course is great because there's a code inside that you can use to take practice tests online


----------



## medicgirl12 (Mar 22, 2017)

I agree with revolvement (user name)! I'm currently study for the paramedic exam, and I use EMTprep.com. Their study material is super helpful, and I really enjoy the youtube videos they've created. What I am doing right now to study is reading my textbook, and then taking quizzes on EMTprep. What ways have you guys found helpful to study?


----------



## firefighter5678 (Mar 24, 2017)

ebony said:


> What is the best study material for NREMT? I've been out of school since may so I need to refresh.



Have you guys heard of medic tests? What do you think of them? It sounds like JB Learning and EMTprep are favorites on this thread, trying to figure out what is the best one.


----------



## Bent Halligan (Apr 26, 2017)

I have used Fisdap, Medic Tests, EMTPrep, and JBLearning. I found EMTPrep to be crap (my opinion.) Fisdap was a little to overkill (unnecessarily difficult, though they swear that if you pass fisdap with a 75 or better you have a 99% chance of passing registry 1st try.) I really like Medic Tests and JBLearning. I think JBLearning is great for getting a feel for how the registry with actually go, but there is little instruction other than the rationals for questions youve answered. Medic Tests, in my opinion, gives you the biggest bang for your buck. They have many tests and quizzes, but they also have alot of "down and dirty" guides to some of the things that were hard to understand in class or that had a bunch of nonsense included that confuses you. Ill recommend Medic Tests to anyone. Also JBLearning if you can afford two programs.


----------



## Agg04 (May 8, 2017)

I loved EMTprep.com. I mainly just did practice quizzes in each section and actually learned a lot. It asked me questions that we never went over in class and more.


----------

